# Looking for a house in Italy



## KaterinaChatzisavva (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello,

My name is Katerina and I am contacting all of you because I need your help to find a nice house in Italy. My husband, my elderly mother and our 3 dogs are planning to move to Italy permanently. We do not have any area in mind, we just know that we would like to live in the countryside or by the sea.
My mother is a pensioner, my husband and I are self-employed and we work from home so we need a house with a very good internet connection.
We are looking to rent a detached home,a farmhouse or a villa with private garden and a separate guest house or an independent annex so that my mother can live next to us.
Our dogs are house trained so they do not destroy things.
We are looking to move to Italy either in Spring 2018.
We are happy to rent a fully furnished house but we are also open to renting a semi-furnished house as we already have 1 bed, 2 sofas and a coffee table. 

Any ideas regarding good areas in central Italy or North?
Do you know any estate agencies that can help us?

Any help is welcome.

thank you all!

Katerina


----------



## Pepone (Mar 20, 2015)

Most houses in Italy are furnished, this should be no problem. It should be no problem to find a house, also without agency, there are a lot of pages like subito, idealista, ebay announces and similar with many offers. In general prices are higher in the north and "special" regions like Tuscany or surrounding of Rome. I life in Abruzzo and we have both, the contryside and the sea in a short distance. In the Marche region it is similar. A fast internet connection is mostely available, if not covered by cable, often W-Adsl is available which can be also very fast.


----------



## KaterinaChatzisavva (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you for your reply!I appreciate it!


----------

